
Show HN: Cretter – Backup anything you tell the world is true - mohamedhayibor
https://cretter.tech
======
mohamedhayibor
Post a statement, something you believe is true and let other users ask you
critical questions.

Then on the list of questions, you decide which ones to provide high quality
answers. To defend or back up that statement.

~~~
rolznz
Awesome idea! Looking forward to having a platform where truth and
thoughtfulness are encouraged :-)

